# USB "Please Try Again Later" & Key Fob Problems



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

For the key fob I'd take it in and see if you can duplicate it for the service adviser. This sounds like a bad receiver.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

I recieved 2 fobs with the purchase of me IT . get another fob !

The iphone prob I could not tel ya much cause I got me a 2 din ,pc ,dvd , rear camera ,TV , 5.1 channel H U


----------



## JCarlson (Jun 11, 2013)

.Cody said:


> I've got two problems with my 2013 Cruze.
> 
> The first is that whenever I plug in my iPhone 4S (with the latest iOS) it'll play a song for a few seconds and then say "Please Try Again Later". The only thing I can do from here is select the "OK" option. I can no longer play Bluetooth music at this point and trying the USB results in the same thing happening. Resetting my phone, turning off the MyLink system, unpairing the device and even turning off the engine does nothing. This has been happening since May of last year. More than likely caused by an iOS update, but I can't be the only one with this issue. Any suggestions?
> 
> The second problem I have, is that my key fob has not been operating correctly the past few months. I have to press the lock/unlock button multiple times before it responds. Sometimes it works from 30 feet away on 1 try, but most of the time I have stand in front of my car and hit the button upwards of 20 times for the desired effect. Yes, I've changed the battery in the fob. Twice. Any ideas?


Which iPhone? It could be a combo of hardware and software. For example, I have an iPhone 5 always updated to latest iOS update and have not experienced any of these. But possibly an iPhone 5s or 6 may experience different problems since their hardware is different and acts differently to the software


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## .Cody (Sep 1, 2013)

obermd said:


> For the key fob I'd take it in and see if you can duplicate it for the service adviser. This sounds like a bad receiver.


I'll do that, thanks.


JCarlson said:


> Which iPhone? It could be a combo of hardware and software. For example, I have an iPhone 5 always updated to latest iOS update and have not experienced any of these. But possibly an iPhone 5s or 6 may experience different problems since their hardware is different and acts differently to the software
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


4S, per my post. Currently on iOS 8.3.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

obermd said:


> For the key fob I'd take it in and see if you can duplicate it for the service adviser. This sounds like a bad receiver.


From what I can tell, the remote receiver and the receiver for the Tire Pressure Monitoring System is one in the same. if the TPMS is fine, then I'd look at the fob. Hopefully he got two fobs, so he has another to try.


----------



## JCarlson (Jun 11, 2013)

.Cody said:


> I'll do that, thanks.
> 
> 
> 4S, per my post. Currently on iOS 8.3.


My bad. Sorry my brain didn't register that. I have known other friends of mine that have said iOS 8 does weird stuff to their 4S's. And actually had to upgrade their phones because it was that unbearable for normal everyday operations. Forget about trying to use actual features. I have an old 4S that I use sparingly but I left that one on iOS 6. The last iOS that I actually likes


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## .Cody (Sep 1, 2013)

ChevyGuy said:


> From what I can tell, the remote receiver and the receiver for the Tire Pressure Monitoring System is one in the same. if the TPMS is fine, then I'd look at the fob. Hopefully he got two fobs, so he has another to try.


Been using my backup fob this past week. Exact same issue. :'(


JCarlson said:


> My bad. Sorry my brain didn't register that. I have known other friends of mine that have said iOS 8 does weird stuff to their 4S's. And actually had to upgrade their phones because it was that unbearable for normal everyday operations. Forget about trying to use actual features. I have an old 4S that I use sparingly but I left that one on iOS 6. The last iOS that I actually likes
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Gotta upgrade my phone?


----------



## JCarlson (Jun 11, 2013)

.Cody said:


> Been using my backup fob this past week. Exact same issue. :'(
> 
> 
> Gotta upgrade my phone?


Wouldn't want to jump the gun on that. I just know that iOS 8 was made with the assumption that not many 4s's wouldn't be moving over to it. Comparatively most people have upgraded because it's the cool thing to do. 

Let me do a little digging and see what I can find


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## JCarlson (Jun 11, 2013)

Try taking a look here. Not specific to a Cruze but to iOS 8

https://discussions.apple.com/thread/6562089


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

.Cody said:


> The second problem I have, is that my key fob has not been operating correctly the past few months. I have to press the lock/unlock button multiple times before it responds. Sometimes it works from 30 feet away on 1 try, but most of the time I have stand in front of my car and hit the button upwards of 20 times for the desired effect. Yes, I've changed the battery in the fob. Twice. Any ideas?


Is this always in the same location? There might be some radio interference going on.

And I assume the tire pressure system is working fine and shows pressures in the DIC?

Do you have anything electronic mounted by the inside rear view mirror - like a dash cam? Some have reported problems because that's where the receiver is.


----------



## .Cody (Sep 1, 2013)

Took my baby in to a dealership about a month or two, they banged out all of the recalls I had (stabillitrak, ecu, airbag, etc.). Explained the FOB issue to them and all they ended up doing was changing the batteries in my FOBs. I'm still having the exact same issue. I'm almost positive it's a bad receiver in the car itself.



ChevyGuy said:


> Is this always in the same location? There might be some radio interference going on.
> 
> And I assume the tire pressure system is working fine and shows pressures in the DIC?
> 
> Do you have anything electronic mounted by the inside rear view mirror - like a dash cam? Some have reported problems because that's where the receiver is.


Sorry for the late reply, here are my answers:
Nope, it happens no matter where I'm standing in relation to the car.
TPS is absolutely fine.
Nothing electronic inside by the rear view mirror.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

.Cody said:


> I'm almost positive it's a bad receiver in the car itself.


As I posted earlier, I'm pretty sure it's the same receiver as the TPMS.




.Cody said:


> Nope, it happens no matter where I'm standing in relation to the car.


Sorry, I meant "place" as always at home, work, particular shopping center, or same part of town but not others.


----------



## .Cody (Sep 1, 2013)

ChevyGuy said:


> As I posted earlier, I'm pretty sure it's the same receiver as the TPMS.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, I meant "place" as always at home, work, particular shopping center, or same part of town but not others.


It happens everywhere. Home, work, everywhere!


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Do you have anything electronic added to the car? Something that might be active or perhaps in a standby mode when the car is just sitting?


----------



## .Cody (Sep 1, 2013)

ChevyGuy said:


> Do you have anything electronic added to the car? Something that might be active or perhaps in a standby mode when the car is just sitting?


Nope.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

A shot in the dark, but you might try toggling it in and out of Transport mode. I think with transport mode "on" the receiver would be shut down most of the time to save battery. Sometimes these things get where it's part way on - not "on" enough for the indicators to say it's on, but enough that some of the features are activated. By putting in and out of transport mode, it might reset all of it to be "off".


----------



## .Cody (Sep 1, 2013)

ChevyGuy said:


> A shot in the dark, but you might try toggling it in and out of Transport mode. I think with transport mode "on" the receiver would be shut down most of the time to save battery. Sometimes these things get where it's part way on - not "on" enough for the indicators to say it's on, but enough that some of the features are activated. By putting in and out of transport mode, it might reset all of it to be "off".


Hey ChevyGuy,

I tried it. Still having the same problems.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

.Cody said:


> Sometimes it works from 30 feet away on 1 try, but most of the time I have stand in front of my car and hit the button upwards of 20 times for the desired effect.


I'm still thinking it's a case of the receiver going to sleep. If it's on, the range is normal. When it off, you have to keep trying until it comes back on again. But I can't think of why it would be turning off.


----------



## .Cody (Sep 1, 2013)

Took my baby to a dealership and it took them the entire day to diagnose that it's a bad control module. I'm going back once they have the part in.

On a side note, I noticed some new huge scratches on my front bumper. They definitely weren't there when I brought my car in. How do I approach this?


----------



## Mordsith_T (Oct 5, 2013)

Politely, inform the service manager of the issue. Then escalate it if you don't receive an acceptable response.


----------

